# Rabbit pulled stitches out :/



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

I had my 2nd rabbit spayed on friday, I asked for the vet to put the stitches internally and staple her because my first rabbit managed to pull her stitches out but they said her skin was too thin so they just stitched on the outside and used some cosmetic glue, I left the house for an hour to find in that time she'd pulled them all out :/ So i rang the vet and told them I was adoment i wasnt going to pay for her to be stitched back up as i took every precaution i could to make sure this didnt happen.
anyway they agreed not to charge me as i'd already had to pay for the emergency appointment last time my rabbit pulled them out.

has anyone else had this problem? They stapled her back up this time and gave me a cone but she can get the cone off herself :/ Now i just have to hope she doesnt manage to get the staples out :scared:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You could get a short sleeved baby grow and pop her front legs in the arms, it will cover her belly up, and hopefully she wont be able to get to the stitches  A french lop needed a 9-12 months if that helps 

Or just keep a very watchful eye on her


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

This is something I will need to think about when I get Trixie neutered. :/


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

My mini lop did exactly the same. The emergency vet went for staple overload! Given her accident prone nature 
I tried stitching her into a baby grow vest but it was a disaster. So I just kept a close eye on her. Luckily the staples stayed put, good luck with your bun.:thumbup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lopside said:


> My mini lop did exactly the same. The emergency vet went for staple overload! Given her accident prone nature
> I tried stitching her into a baby grow vest but it was a disaster. So I just kept a close eye on her. Luckily the staples stayed put, good luck with your bun.:thumbup:


Oh, yeh, I'm not saying the baby grow will stay on. Jana had it of within 5 minutes! I tried it on Kimba for size as shes easier to handle than Jana and she was fine with it, typical as she didnt need it!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

My mini lop is just a disaster full stop! She is as bold as brass, fearless and a calamity waiting to happen. But she's lovely


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

well i took honey to the vets who said she'd never come across more than 1 rabbit in the same family pulling stitches out.

I think we just have very smart rabbits haha or two mental ones :/

we've got a female puppy too :/ god knows what will happen then hahaha


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

given your track record


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

Haha i'm thinking against it now :/


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Jemimac said:


> well i took honey to the vets who said she'd never come across more than 1 rabbit in the same family pulling stitches out.
> 
> I think we just have very smart rabbits haha or two mental ones :/
> 
> we've got a female puppy too :/ god knows what will happen then hahaha


I had my two girls neutered at the same time and they both pulled their stitches out. My vet said it's common in buns and they heal quickly so it wasn't a problem.


----------

